# Ubisoft-Chef: Raubkopie-Rate über 90 Prozent - Free2Play generiert langfristig mehr Einnahmen



## MaxFalkenstern (23. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft-Chef: Raubkopie-Rate über 90 Prozent - Free2Play generiert langfristig mehr Einnahmen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ubisoft-Chef: Raubkopie-Rate über 90 Prozent - Free2Play generiert langfristig mehr Einnahmen


----------



## Angeldust (23. August 2012)

Ja klar... und alle 90% würden sich wenn sie keine Kopien hätten die Spiele kaufen...

Dieses Gesülze mit den Raubkopien immer...


----------



## simba572 (23. August 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ja klar... und alle 90% würden sich wenn sie keine Kopien hätten die Spiele kaufen...
> 
> Dieses Gesülze mit den Raubkopien immer...


 
nicht alle aber sicherlich mehr als nur 1-2 millionen.
ohne das battlenet von blizzard, hätten sie doch auch schlechte verkaufszahlen davon bin ich überzeugt,
jetzt hat man es langsam erkannt und platziert überall eine onlinepflicht.


----------



## OField (23. August 2012)

Wenn man sich den ganzen Content in f2p Spielen kaufen würde, wären alle viel, viel teurer als 50€


----------



## weisauchnicht (23. August 2012)

95 % ???? Welche Drogen hat der denn genommen?
Kann der auf anderem weg das free2play model nicht mehr schönreden,oder was?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. August 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die 95% Raubkopien sich auf Deutschland beziehen. Hier hat man natürlich auch nen haufen Raubkopierer, aber generell ist die Kaufkraft hier stark genug, als dass sich die Leute ein PC Spiel leisten können. Hinzu kommen die ganzen Angebote die via Steam unter die Leute gebracht werden. 

Aber Weltweit gesehen, hat er wahrscheinlich schon recht. Gerade in Gegenden die nicht so wohlhabend sind wie Mitteleuropa ist das sicherlich zutreffend. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass da ein F2P Modell eher zieht.


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2012)

Wie war das? Winston Churchill:"Traue keiner Statistik, die du selbst gefäscht hast"


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> [...] aber generell ist die Kaufkraft hier stark genug, als dass sich die Leute ein PC Spiel leisten können. Hinzu kommen die ganzen Angebote die via Steam unter die Leute gebracht werden.


Erstens glaube ich nicht, dass die Raubkopiererquote immer was mit der Kaufkraft zutun hat.

Über den Prozentsatz, und wie er sich zusammensetzt, könnte man wahrscheinlich über 50 Seiten diskutieren, ohne einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden.

Ich habe gestern, in einem ähnlichen Beitrag, sehr frische Zahlen des BUI gepostet. Der Umsatz, der mit zusätzlichen Inhalten für Free2Play Titel erwirtschaftet wurde, hat *massiv* zugelegt. D.h. wir haben hier einen Markt, der im Moment stärker wächst, als der eigentliche Markt mit normalen Retailversionen. Natürlich ist dieser *im Moment* noch deutlich größer ... aber die Frage ist doch: wie lange noch?!


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (23. August 2012)

Der Type labert nur schrott .


----------



## Morathi (23. August 2012)

Jedes Mal, wenn jemand die Raubkopierer-Keule auspackt verweise ich direkt auf CD Project und gog.com. Das Problem liegt doch schlicht und ergreifend bei fehlenden Kaufargumenten (Gängelung statt Service). Da sollte man vielleicht einfach mal ansetzen...

f2p kommt mehr und mehr und der Trend wird vermutlich auch nicht so schnell verschwinden. Was wir momentan erleben ist einfach das Austesten des Marktes auf verschiedene neue Geschäftsmodelle. Wichtig finde ich dabei zu beachten, dass f2p nicht gleich f2p ist, denn die Ausgestaltung dieses Modells spielt dann doch noch eine große Rolle. Von daher sehe ich das Ganze zwar sehr skeptisch, bin aber auch gespannt, was sich die Entwickler in dieser Hinsicht einfallen lassen werden. Denn vom Grundgedanke her ist "free" ja schonmal gut .


----------



## SirForce (23. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wie war das? Winston Churchill:"Traue keiner Statistik, die du selbst gefäscht hast"


 
Nicht ganz... 





> Ich glaube nur der Statistik, die ich selbst gefälscht habe...


Das Zitat wird ihm aber meines Wissens nach, nur fälschlicher Weise zugesprochen.

Zum Thema: Mir ist eine Online-Pflicht in vollwertigen Spielen lieber, als ein F2P Konzept bei dem das Spiel entweder ohne Singleplayer auskommen muss, oder einfach nur ein rudimentäres Gameplay bietet. Außerdem ist das Balancing bei F2P Spielen immer eine heikle Sache (und eigentlich gar nicht umsetzbar).

Sollte sich diese Online Pflicht nur fortsetzen, wäre es mir wichtig, das nach ein paar Jahren die Aktivierung, bzw. permanente Serververbindung weg gepatcht wird. Denn wenn dann mal eine Plattform wie Steam, Origin, Uplay oder Clouddienste wie OnLive nicht mehr sind, dann hat man die Arschkarte gezogen und kann das Spiel eigentlich nur noch in den Plastikmüll schmeißen (oder mit Crack spielen).


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2012)

das umschwenken auf f2p kann ich persönlich sehr gut verstehen (ob ich es gutheiße ist ein anderes thema): 

*f2p verleiht einem titel 'längere beine'.*

was ich damit meine: heute ist ein aaa-spiel mehrere jahre in entwicklung und kostet einen zweistelligen millionenbetrag. 
ob es aber ein erfolg wird, entscheidet sich meist innerhalb von gerade einmal 2 wochen. 
kommt ein spiel in diesem zeitraum nicht auf entsprechende verkaufszahlen, ist es faktisch tot. 
bei f2p hingegen besteht diese problematik in dieser form normalerweise nicht. 
(dass 'wir' auf dieses kaufverhalten konditioniert sind, ist wohl auch nicht zuletzt der industrie zu "verdanken" (lediglich nintendo ist hier die ausnahme von der regel), aber daran wird wohl kaum mehr etwas zu ändern sein). 

das sollte man vielleicht auch mal so von publisher-seite kommunizieren. 
aber nein, stattdessen fabuliert man immer und immer wieder von der raubkopier-problematik und dem bösen 2nd-hand-markt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Ich glaube zwar, dass F2P bei kleinen bis mittelgroßen Projekten eine gewinnbringende Lösung sein kann...
Aber bei großen Marken mit einem Budget im zwei- bis dreistelligem Millionenbereich ? Sorry, aber das kann nicht hinhauen, da können die Leute soviel reden wie sie wollen...


----------



## wurzn (23. August 2012)

wo nimmt er die zahlen her? 93-95 prozent? lächerlich. evt stimmt des bei ubi evt sogar. will ja keiner mehr ihren schrott kaufen. 
laut ihm, ist ja hier nur jeder 10te ehrlicher käufer? unverschämt alle pc spieler zu dieben zu erklären.


----------



## Fischkop (23. August 2012)

"Wir nehmen Inhalte [von Videospielen], die wir in der Vergangenheit entwickelt haben, Grafiken und so weiter, und produzieren so kostengünstig Games und verbessern diese über die Zeit"

Dann werden sie selbst im F2Play Markt keine Chance haben. F2Play Spiele werden immer besser und viele F2Play Spiele sind schon lange nicht mehr billige Spiele und sind trotzdem kein Pay2Win. Generell sterben diese Spiele dann schnell und werden dann ein Flopp. Ein F2Play Spiel muss einschlagen von Anfang an, da die Konkurrenz immer größer wird. Wer interessiert sich z.b. für ein Anno Online? Niemand. Zumindestens nicht die große Masse und so ein Spiel am laufen zu halten kostet ja dann auch Geld.


----------



## Viper0201 (23. August 2012)

Warum werden Ubisoft-Spiele wohl raubkopiert? Weil nur wenige Spiele einen Kauf wert wären und wegen diesem Scheiß AllwaysOn. Warum sollte ich mir ein Spiel kaufen wenn ich es wegen Serverproblemen nicht spielen kann/darf?

Unterm Strich meckern doch immer die Leute rum die selber dran Schuld sind.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar, dass F2P bei kleinen bis mittelgroßen Projekten eine gewinnbringende Lösung sein kann...
> Aber bei großen Marken mit einem Budget im zwei- bis dreistelligem Millionenbereich ? Sorry, aber das kann nicht hinhauen, da können die Leute soviel reden wie sie wollen...


Warum nicht? 

Klar, Spiele im *drei*stelligem Millionenbereich sind wohl ziemlich selten, das *komplett* über zusätzliche Einnahmen zu generieren dürfte nicht gehen. Allerdings sind solche Projekte wohl die Ausnahme und andere Projekte können über Einnahmen, die so generiert werden, "on the fly" weiterentwickelt werden. 

Als Beispiel, wie sowas funktionieren *könnte*, dienen wohl MMORPGs, wo mehr oder minder regelmäßig neue Inhalte nachgeschoben werden, die über monatliche Einnahmen querfinanziert werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> Klar, Spiele im *drei*stelligem Millionenbereich sind wohl ziemlich selten, das *komplett* über zusätzliche Einnahmen zu generieren dürfte nicht gehen. Allerdings sind solche Projekte wohl die Ausnahme und andere Projekte können über Einnahmen, die so generiert werden, "on the fly" weiterentwickelt werden.
> 
> Als Beispiel, wie sowas funktionieren *könnte*, dienen wohl MMORPGs, wo mehr oder minder regelmäßig neue Inhalte nachgeschoben werden, die über monatliche Einnahmen querfinanziert werden.


Habe nie davon geschrieben das sowas generell nicht geht.
Aber gerade bei AAA-Titeln ist dieses Geschäftsmodell völlig ungeeignet. Vor allem würden die Entwickler/Publisher niemals solche Gewinne erzielen wie auf herkömmlichen Wege.
Ich meine: "Halo", "CoD" und wie sie alle heissen, haben als Vollpreis-Produkte mit ihren Verkäufen schnell die Milliarden-Dollar-Umsatzschwelle geknackt, und das halte ich auf F2P-Wege für absolut unrealistisch...

Oder denkt einer, dass sich EA und Co. nun mit weniger Gewinn zufrieden geben würden ? Eine sehr blauäugige Vorstellung... 

Wenn es irgendwelche Groschen-Produkte sind, denen man es auch technisch ansieht, kann es wieder egal sein, nach sowas kräht eh kein Hahn... Und MMORPGs ist wohl das bis dato einzige Genre, das hier erfolgsversprechend sein kann. Aber "Star Trek: Online", "Star Wars - The Old Republic" und Co. haben auch gezeigt, dass man da auch schnell baden gehen kann. Waren vorher Vollpreis-Spiele, keiner wollte sie (weil nicht gut genug). Jetzt gibt es die F2P, und nach wie vor will sie keiner...


----------



## Briareos (23. August 2012)

> Demnach würde die Piraterierate bei handelsüblichen Computerspielen zwischen 93 und 95 Prozent liegen.


Woher auch immer der gute Mann diese Zahlen hat ... Belege und Quellen bei Behauptungen wären schon nicht schlecht.

Skyrim hat sich innerhalb der ersten 2 Tage inklusive Vorbesteller weltweit round about 7 Millionen Mal verkauft. Selbst wenn davon nur rund 20% PC-Versionen sind, sind das immer noch ~1,5 Millionen (und das nur in den ersten beiden Tagen). Das bedeutet, wenn der gute Mann Recht *hätte*, das weltweit rund 28,5 Millionen gecrackter Skyrim-PC-Versionen im Umlauf wären. (Und da seitdem noch die ein oder andere PC-Version über die Ladentheke gewandert sein wird, eher noch einen ganzen Batzen mehr.) Halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe nie davon geschrieben das sowas generell nicht geht.
> Aber gerade bei AAA-Titeln ist dieses Geschäftsmodell völlig ungeeignet. Vor allem würden die Entwickler/Publisher niemals solche Gewinne erzielen wie auf herkömmlichen Wege.
> Ich meine: "Halo", "CoD" und wie sie alle heissen, haben als Vollpreis-Produkte mit ihren Verkäufen schnell die Milliarden-Dollar-Umsatzschwelle geknackt, und das halte ich auf F2P-Wege für absolut unrealistisch...
> 
> Oder denkt einer, dass sich EA und Co. nun mit weniger Gewinn zufrieden geben würden ? Eine sehr blauäugige Vorstellung...


Du hast Recht mit dem was du sagst, allerdings verschmischt du gerade zwei unterschiedliche Märkte. 

Free2Play ist im Moment nur auf dem PC "verfügbar", nicht auf Konsolen. Vllt. ändert sich das mit der kommenden Generation, aber PS3 und 360 ( und auch die Wii ) werden dieses System jedenfalls so schnell nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.

D.h. die Mrd.Umsätze, von denen du sprichst, wurden primär im *Konsolen*bereich erwirtschaftet. CoD? Halo? Alles Konsolenspiele! 

D.h. wenn wir von Free2Play reden, reden wir heute vom PC Markt ... und da bedeutet dieser Markt im Moment eben Goldgräberstimmung. Ich verweis nochmal auf meinen gestrigen Beitrag, die aktuellen Zahlen des BUI.


----------



## Meckermann (23. August 2012)

> "Wir nehmen Inhalte [von Videospielen], die wir in der Vergangenheit entwickelt haben, Grafiken und so weiter, und produzieren so kostengünstig Games und verbessern diese über die Zeit"



Also billige Resteverwurstung, statt Qualität. Schön, dass es mal jemand so ehrlich zugibt. Da wundert mich auch die "Raubkopierer"-Quote nicht mehr. Für Ubischrott würde ich auch kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hast Recht mit dem was du sagst, allerdings verschmischt du gerade zwei unterschiedliche Märkte.
> 
> Free2Play ist im Moment nur auf dem PC "verfügbar", nicht auf Konsolen. Vllt. ändert sich das mit der kommenden Generation, aber PS3 und 360 ( und auch die Wii ) werden dieses System jedenfalls so schnell nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ähmm... Ich erinnere nur noch mal daran, dass auch Crytek auf F2P gehen will (hab noch letztens eine Sendung zur Gamescon auf ZDF_info gesehen, wo die das nochmal wortwörtlich von sich gegeben haben). Wie wollen die davon leben, wenn sie den Konsolen-Markt außen vor lassen ? Die machen doch kein F2P für PC, für Konsolen wieder vollwertige Vollpreisspiele. Ein doppelter Aufwand wie dieser rentiert sich doch nimmer...

Und "Crysis" und "CoD" sind keine ausschließlichen Konsolentitel, wenn wir es genauer nehmen !


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Da wundert mich auch die "Raubkopierer"-Quote nicht mehr. Für Ubischrott würde ich auch kein Geld ausgeben.


 
trotzdem wollen aber offenbar viele den ubischrott haben. wie erklärst du das?


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und "Crysis" und "CoD" sind keine ausschließlichen Konsolentitel, wenn wir es genauer nehmen !


Du solltest dich auch nicht an diesem Begriff hochziehen  ... 

Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass mit den Konsolentiteln, auch bei Multiplattformtitel, das Geld erwirtschaftet wird. Crytek kann doch machen was sie wollen, das interessiert mich nicht wirklich.

Fakt ist, dass sich Crysis 2 für Konsolen fast *vier*mal mehr verkauft hat, als für den PC. Das finde ich schon beachtlich & zeigt deutlich, wo mehr Geld umgesetzt wird. Quelle ist übrigens VGAChartz, mehr oder minder akkurat ... wie immer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du solltest dich auch nicht an diesem Begriff hochziehen  ...
> 
> Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass mit den Konsolentiteln, auch bei Multiplattformtitel, das Geld erwirtschaftet wird. Crytek kann doch machen was sie wollen, das interessiert mich nicht wirklich.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass sich Crysis 2 für Konsolen fast *vier*mal mehr verkauft hat, als für den PC. Das finde ich schon beachtlich & zeigt deutlich, wo mehr Geld umgesetzt wird. Quelle ist übrigens VGAChartz, mehr oder minder akkurat ... wie immer.


 Schön und gut, aber wo liegt der Sinn, hier ordentlich Geld zu erwirtschaften, dort es aber gleich wieder zu verbrennen...
Tut mir leid, das macht aber in meinen Augen (als gelernter Kaufmann) absolut keinen Sinn...


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber wo liegt der Sinn, hier ordentlich Geld zu erwirtschaften, dort es aber gleich wieder zu verbrennen...
> Tut mir leid, das macht aber in meinen Augen (als gelernter Kaufmann) absolut keinen Sinn...


... woher willst du denn wissen, ob wirklich Geld verbrannt wird?!


----------



## LostHero (23. August 2012)

Er nu wieder... Nimmt das Geblubber von Ubisoft überhaupt noch jemand für voll?


----------



## Belgium (23. August 2012)

Ich hab bei keiner Online Umfrage oder so mit gemacht, hatte ehrlich gesagt auch kein aktuelles Ubisoft Game auf der Festplatte, bis auf Far Cry 2, sprich kein DRMDingsbums der noch meine Platte scannen könnte. Genauso wie Codemaster rausgefunden hat das nur 5 Prozent der Spieler die Cockpitansicht genutzt haben...jaja deren Quellen möcht ich mal gerne sehn...Immer diese rumgeheule....früher war doch auch in der Spielewelt alles besser. Spiel gekauft, installiert und gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... woher willst du denn wissen, ob wirklich Geld verbrannt wird?!


 Die allgemeine (und nicht zu übersehen sehr hohe) Ablehnung des F2P-Konzepts spricht doch für sich...


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die allgemeine (und nicht zu übersehen sehr hohe) Ablehnung des F2P-Konzepts spricht doch für sich...


 
breite ablehnung? hä? wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die allgemeine (und nicht zu übersehen sehr hohe) Ablehnung des F2P-Konzepts spricht doch für sich...


... und auf der anderen Seite ist es der am stärksten wachsende Markt in Deutschland.

Was interessiert einen Publisher wohl mehr? Foren, wo sich *Core*gamer und Urgesteine über dieses Modell aufregen, oder Zahlen, Prognosen und Schätzungen?

Wenn du gelernter Kaufmann bist, dann sollte aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht, wie man sich strategisch ausrichtet, alles klar sein. Deine Meinung als leidenschaftlicher Spieler in allen Ehren, aber deine Vorlieben oder die hundert User, die hier negative Kommentare von sich geben, sind nicht entscheidend bzw. sollten nicht entscheidend sein, wenn man am Markt erfolgreich sein möchte.

Dachte eigentlich, dass das klar wäre ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> breite ablehnung? hä? wie kommst du denn darauf?


 Ach komm schon... Schau mal in jeden Thread rein wo Publisher/Entwickler XYZ seine Produkte in F2P-Gedöns umkrempeln will... Helle Begeisterung sieht für mich anders aus...


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach komm schon... Schau mal in jeden Thread rein wo Publisher/Entwickler XYZ seine Produkte in F2P-Gedöns umkrempeln will... Helle Begeisterung sieht für mich anders aus...


 

wie dir bekannt sein dürfte, hat das, was hier und wohl auch in den meisten anderen foren so diskutiert wird, mit der realität oftmals nur sehr wenig zu tun.


----------



## hifumi (23. August 2012)

Die gleiche News hattet ihr neulich schonmal...



> Ach komm schon... Schau mal in jeden Thread rein wo Publisher/Entwickler XYZ seine Produkte in F2P-Gedöns umkrempeln will... Helle Begeisterung sieht für mich anders aus...



Ist womöglich die "vocal minority". Wenn man sich Steam Statistiken anschaut laufen die F2P Spiele die dort angeboten jedenfalls nicht schlecht im Vergleich zu anderen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach komm schon... Schau mal in jeden Thread rein wo Publisher/Entwickler XYZ seine Produkte in F2P-Gedöns umkrempeln will... Helle Begeisterung sieht für mich anders aus...


... nur leider sind Kommentare in Foren absolut nicht repräsentativ für den gesamten Markt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie dir bekannt sein dürfte, hat das, was hier und wohl auch in den meisten anderen foren so diskutiert wird, mit der realität oftmals nur sehr wenig zu tun.


Zu Analysen und Aussagen von UBI- oder EA-Chefs könnte man das Gleiche sagen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nur leider sind Kommentare in Foren absolut nicht repräsentativ für den gesamten Markt.


 Ebenso wenig solche Aussagen wie "F2P ist die Zukunft". Vor allem von jenen Leuten, die von der Materie (bis jetzt) noch gar keine Erfahrung haben...


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu Analysen und Aussagen von UBI- oder EA-Chefs könnte man das Gleiche sagen...


 
das mag sein, nur verdienen die eben ihr geld damit. insofern kann man davon ausgehen, dass da schon was dran sein wird, zumal ja offenbar alle momentan zumindest in die richtung f2p denken. 

und wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, nicht andauernd nur angelogen zu werden und auch davon, dass in den meisten bilanzen nicht nur falsche zahlen stehen, dann ist einfach mal ein fakt, dass der mit vielen titeln generierte umsatz nach einer f2p-umstellung geradezu explodiert. das war bei lotro oder auch bei d&d online so.
 world of tanks, um noch ein spiel zu nennen, das von jeher auf das modell setzt, läuft ebenfalls wie bombe. 
natürlich gibts auch flops; nur wo gibts die nicht?


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ebenso wenig solche Aussagen wie "F2P ist die Zukunft". Vor allem von jenen Leuten, die von der Materie (bis jetzt) noch gar keine Erfahrung haben...


... mag sein, und natürlich ist für Firmen, die keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich haben, die ganze Sache nicht ohne kfm. Risiko.
Aber gerade du als Kaufmann müsstest doch wissen, das man sich bzw. seine Firma kontinuierlich am Markt anpassen muss. Die Zahlen des BUI zeigen jedoch sehr deutlich, was im Moment der Markt ist bzw. wird, wo man im Moment schneller und mehr Geld verdienen kann, als beim "normalen" Retailmarkt.

Die gleiche Diskussion gab es bereits damals, als nicht wenige Coregamer über den mobilen Markt gelächelt haben. Aus Sicht eines Spielers mag das ja richtig sein, aber aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht war und ist es sträflich, wenn man diesen Markt vernachlässigt.

Ich hab bei dir immer das Gefühl, dass du aus deiner Sicht, d.h. Spieler der ersten Stunde, argumentierst. Nur "leider" funktioniert Wirtschaft nicht so ... egal ob es uns beiden passt oder nicht.


----------



## MarauderShields (23. August 2012)

Die Rechnen ohnehin komplett Falsch. Nicht jeder der illegal Downloaded würde das Ding automatisch kaufen wenns keinen illegalen Download gäbe. Manch einer hatt das Spiel gekauft, wegen DRM dann aber eine gecrackte Version heruntergeladen die ihn nicht ständig stört. Manch einer ladet sowas auch als Demo um dann zu entscheiden ob ers kaufen soll oder nicht. 

Klar, das sind eher minderheiten und die meisten klauen einfach, aber dennoch sind 90% reichlich übertrieben. Und die PC Gamer ständig als Arschlöcher zu bezeichnen hilft auch nicht dabei die hemmschwelle bezüglich illegalen Downloads zu senken. 
Sei nett zum Kunden, behandle ihn wie einen König und er gibt dir dein Geld wenn er dein Produkt will. Die meisten jedenfalls.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... mag sein, und natürlich ist für Firmen, die keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich haben, die ganze Sache nicht ohne kfm. Risiko.
> Aber gerade du als Kaufmann müsstest doch wissen, das man sich bzw. seine Firma kontinuierlich am Markt anpassen muss. Die Zahlen des BUI zeigen jedoch sehr deutlich, was im Moment der Markt ist bzw. wird, wo man im Moment schneller und mehr Geld verdienen kann, als beim "normalen" Retailmarkt.


 Klar, nur: Warum macht es nicht nicht mit einer neuen, unbekannten Marke ? So würde ich es (als Kaufmann) zumindest machen, weil
1. Würde ich das gegebene Risiko, mich damit voll in die Nesseln zu setzen, so klein wie möglich halten. Kleine Spiele mit kleinen Investitionen würde da schon reichen.
2. Würde ich nicht Gefahr laufen, ein etabliertes Franchise wie C&C voll gegen die Wand zu fahren. Die Gamesgeschichte hat schon zu viele prominente Fälle, wo Publisher den Zorn der Spieler (und Käufer) zu spüren bekommen haben, weil aus liebgewonnenen Marken nicht das gemacht wurde, was hätte gemacht werden sollen. Und das kann letztenendes nur den Tod eines ehemaligen Bestsellers bedeuten.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Die gleiche Diskussion gab es bereits damals, als nicht wenige Coregamer über den mobilen Markt gelächelt haben. Aus Sicht eines Spielers mag das ja richtig sein, aber aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht war und ist es sträflich, wenn man diesen Markt vernachlässigt.
> 
> Ich hab bei dir immer das Gefühl, dass du aus deiner Sicht, d.h. Spieler der ersten Stunde, argumentierst. Nur "leider" funktioniert Wirtschaft nicht so ... egal ob es uns beiden passt oder nicht.


 Na komm, auch Spieler der zweiten Generation können und wollen den F2P-Trend nicht gutheissen. Du kannst den Unmut nicht auf "wenige Coregamer" reduzieren, denn die Coregamer sind auch im Jahre 2012 kein unwesentlicher Teil der gesamten Zielgruppe...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Fakt ist nunmal, dass F2P-Spiele nicht das bieten, was man von herkömmlichen Retail-Spielen kennt (und die Macher auch nciht gewillt sind, auf die Spieler einzugehen). Wenn Einzelspieler-Modi gestrichen, wenn der Inhalt nur auf das "Notwendigste" reduziert, die Qualität dieser Spiele nur maximal zweitklassig bleibt, dann können "C&C" und Co. nur scheitern.
Du wirst vielleicht lachen, aber da zahle ich lieber einen Festpreis für ein Spiel, das komplett und es auch wert ist, statt mir nen "Software-Baukasten" Stück für Stück zu komplettieren.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fakt ist nunmal, dass F2P-Spiele nicht das bieten, was man von herkömmlichen Retail-Spielen kennt (und die Macher auch nciht gewillt sind, auf die Spieler einzugehen). Wenn Einzelspieler-Modi gestrichen, wenn der Inhalt nur auf das "Notwendigste" reduziert, die Qualität dieser Spiele nur maximal zweitklassig bleibt, dann können "C&C" und Co. nur scheitern.
> Du wirst vielleicht lachen, aber da zahle ich lieber einen Festpreis für ein Spiel, das komplett und es auch wert ist, statt mir nen "Software-Baukasten" Stück für Stück zu komplettieren.


 
da widersprech ich dir ja auch überhaupt nicht. ich finds auch zum kotzen, dass generals 2 keine sp-kampagne besitzen wird (und sp wohl mit f2p generell zum problem werden könnte). 
nur ist es leider ziemlich irrelevant, was wir paar hanseln vielleicht wollen.

abgesehen davon, sollte man aber doch ruhig blut bewahren: es muss ja nicht gleich alles f2p werden. wenn einige publisher den weg konsequent gehen - na und? 
schauen wir uns company of heroes an: relic hat coho eingestampft und bringt jetzt einen vollwertigen nachfolger. auch das gibts.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, sollte man aber doch ruhig blut bewahren: es muss ja nicht gleich alles f2p werden. wenn einige publisher den weg konsequent gehen - na und?


 Wenn man jeden Tag nur "F2P" liest, macht das einen irgendwann einfach krank. 

Überhaupt: Warum soll neuerdings nur F2P die Lösung / Antwort auf Wirtschaftlichkeit im PC-Segment oder Kampf gegen Spiele-Piraterie sein ?
Ich nehme da mal Blizzard und sein "Wow" als Beispiel. Es ist KEIN F2P, sondern ein normales, im Laden (oder online) zu kaufendes MP-Spiel, und das "veraltete" Geschäftsmodell von denen läuft bis heute ungebrochen erfolgreich, auch dank ganz normaler Add-Ons, die ebenfalls im Laden zu kaufen sind.
Man sollte sich eher davon was abgucken. Für vernünftige Spiele, für Qualität und für nachhaltigen Spielspaß sind Spieler bereit zu zahlen und auch die Treue zu halten.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich nehme da mal Blizzard und sein "Wow" als Beispiel. Es ist KEIN F2P, sondern ein normales, im Laden (oder online) zu kaufendes MP-Spiel, und das "veraltete" Geschäftsmodell von denen läuft bis heute ungebrochen erfolgreich, auch dank ganz normaler Add-Ons, die ebenfalls im Laden zu kaufen sind.


 
wow ist ein abolutes phänomen, das stimmt. aber vermutlich ein einmaliges phänomen, eine ausnahme von der regel. 
oder fallen dir noch andere, qualitativ hochwertige, abo-titel ein, die über jahre hinweg erfolgreich gelaufen sind?
ein mögliches wow 2 wird mit sicherheit auch nicht mehr auf das abo-modell setzen können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow ist ein abolutes phänomen, das stimmt. aber vermutlich ein einmaliges phänomen, eine ausnahme von der regel.
> oder fallen dir noch andere, qualitativ hochwertige, abo-titel ein, die über jahre hinweg erfolgreich gelaufen sind?
> ein mögliches wow 2 wird mit sicherheit auch nicht mehr auf das abo-modell setzen können.


 Counter Strike ?
Okay, hat zwar den Unterschied dass es keine monatlichen Abo-Kosten gibt (meine ich jedenfalls), aber das Teil ist ja noch älter als wow.
Tja, und dann wäre ja noch "Diablo 3", ein Online-Titel mit einem SP-Modus. Und überraschenderweise von... Ja, Blizzard.

Warum also sind nur diese Jungs darin erfolgreich und der Rest nicht ? Ich würde an der Stelle von den UBI- und EA-Bossen die Gründe mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen...


----------



## baummonster (23. August 2012)

Jetzt wär der richtige Zeitpunkt gewesen um einzugestehen das so ein Mist wie always-on Kopierschutz etc eben doch nichts bringt, außer den ehrlichen Kunden zu geißeln. Raubkopien, zumindest bei Singleplayer Titeln, verhindert man durch Qualität und nicht mit irgendwelchem Technik-schnickschnack...

Die Frage warum sich Blizzard zB besser schlägt als Ubisoft oder EA lässt sich mMn ganz leicht beantworten. Einfach mal schauen für welches System eine Firma hauptsächlich produziert und daraus seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen, da ergeben sich doch recht eindeutige Tendenzen


----------



## nataSic (23. August 2012)

aber warum lassen die sich dann immer abartigere kopierschutzmethoden einfallen, vor allem ubisoft dürfte sich mit dem always-on echt rein gar nicht wundern. die sagen ja quasi selber, dass es nix bringt. 
imo könnte man mit kundenorientiertem denken noch ein wenig reißen, aber viele saugen ja anscheinend ohne rücksicht auf verluste. anders kann ich mir laut vgchartz 160.000 bei max payne 3 nicht erklären. da könnten 90% wirklich stimmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oder fallen dir noch andere, qualitativ hochwertige, abo-titel ein, die über jahre hinweg erfolgreich gelaufen sind?
> ein mögliches wow 2 wird mit sicherheit auch nicht mehr auf das abo-modell setzen können.



Ja klar! Das neue StarWars-MMO, das wird garantiert DER WoW-Killer...!

...hätte ich vielleicht im August 2011 geantwortet. 
Nee, vermutlich nicht einmal damals.


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow ist ein abolutes phänomen, das stimmt. aber vermutlich ein einmaliges phänomen, eine ausnahme von der regel.
> oder fallen dir noch andere, qualitativ hochwertige, abo-titel ein, die über jahre hinweg erfolgreich gelaufen sind?
> ein mögliches wow 2 wird mit sicherheit auch nicht mehr auf das abo-modell setzen können.


 
Relativ
Das Problem ist bzw. war, das viele Spiele zwar gut waren, aber nicht 100% und irgendwo in einer Kategorie gepatzt haben, wo WoW es noch leicht und vorallem noch Zeit hatte in diesen zu Punkten, z.B. das Endgame
Wobei, HdRO lieft eigentlich sehr lange recht Erfolgreich


----------



## doomkeeper (23. August 2012)

Raubkopie-Rate über 90% ?

Toll wie Ubisoft seine (restlichen Kunden) als Raubkopierer abstempelt 
0 Dankbarkeit
0 Verständnis
0 Fairness

Dafür aber 100% lernresistenz.

Was lern ich daraus? Mein Bauchgefühl ist und bleibt ein Feature für was ich nicht extra zahlen muss 

Ich hoffe wirklich dass immer mehr "große" Publisher auf diesen F2P Zug mitaufspringen und
vll sogar pleite gehen.
Dann können wenigstens neue und unbekannte Entwickler langsam ins Rampenlicht und
den alten "Hasen" mal zeigen wie man nich richtige Spiele entwickelt.

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich Far Cry 3 schlagen wird.
Seit diesem "Statement" interessiert mich nicht mal mehr Far Cry 3  Und Far Cry 3 hat laaaaaaangsam angefangen
mir zu gefallen 

Die brauchen sich nicht zu wundern wenn die keine Kohle sehen.
Die sollen tolle Spiele anbieten und freundlich sein und nicht noch irgendwelche Anforderungen stellen.
Es gibt nur eine Seite die Anforderungen stellen darf und das ist nunmal der Konsument.

Wenn der Publisher dann noch den Konsumenten im allgemeinen beleidigt weil Sie
nicht zufrieden sind, ist einfach nur dreist.

Ubisoft ist auf gleicher Höhe wie EA und Blizzard bei mir.
Nämlich Ganz unten und wird boykottiert.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Counter Strike ?
> Okay, hat zwar den Unterschied dass es keine monatlichen Abo-Kosten gibt (meine ich jedenfalls), aber das Teil ist ja noch älter als wow.
> Tja, und dann wäre ja noch "Diablo 3", ein Online-Titel mit einem SP-Modus. Und überraschenderweise von... Ja, Blizzard.
> 
> Warum also sind nur diese Jungs darin erfolgreich und der Rest nicht ? Ich würde an der Stelle von den UBI- und EA-Bossen die Gründe mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen...


Also Counter-Strike hat ja nun nichts, aber auch rein garnichts mit einem MMO bzw. Abo-Modell zutun!  

Die Counter-Strike Mod ist übrigens ein tolles Beispiel für einen *sehr guten* Free2Play Titel!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also Counter-Strike hat ja nun nichts, aber auch rein garnichts mit einem MMO zutun!
> 
> Die Counter-Strike Mod ist übrigens ein tolles Beispiel für einen *sehr guten* Free2Play Titel!


 Wie kommst du denn darauf? CS ist auch ein Vollpreis-Produkt. Für lau gibt es das auch nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn ich in Steam reinschaue.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf? CS ist auch ein Vollpreis-Produkt. Für lau gibt es das auch nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn ich in Steam reinschaue.




Also ich hab damals für Counter-Strike nichts bezahlt, denn das war eine kostenlos verfügbare Mod für Half-Life1?! 
Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von "Counter-Strike Mod", nicht von Counter-Strike Source oder Counter-Strike GO ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ich hab damals für Counter-Strike nichts bezahlt, denn das war eine kostenlos verfügbare Mod für Half-Life1?!
> Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von "Counter-Strike Mod", nicht von Counter-Strike Source oder Counter-Strike GO ...


 Ja gut, dann müssen wir natürlich die jeweiligen Versionen voneinander trennen. Aber wer spielt allen ernstes noch die alte Krücke mit Quake2-Engine ?


----------



## ING (23. August 2012)

also ich würd auch gerne wissen woher die industrie immer diese zahlen nimmt, mir fällt jedenfalls keine verlässliche methode ien um die raubkopie rate zu ermitteln. liebe pcg, die ihr ein draht zu entwicklern wie zb. crytek habt (welche ja auch gerne mit konkreten zahlen um sich werfen), könnte ihr nichtmal nachfragen wo diese zahlen herkommen und wie sie berechnet werden, oder sind solche investigativen fragen unerwünscht?

jedenfalls sehe ich diese "meldung" auch nur als rechtfertigung an um in zukunft auf f2p zu setzen weil sie wissen das viele spiele dieses konzept nicht mögen aber es mehr gewinn bietet, also schnell mal wieder auf die raubkopierer trommel gehämmert wie es inzwischen seit jahren getan wird wenn man den spieler wieder den neusten marketing streich aufzwingen will.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. August 2012)

Sie machen sich selbst durch den Ubilauncher den PC-Markt kaputt, anstatt den Fehler dort zu suchen, erfinden sie irgendwelche Raubkopierzahlen und sehen im Free-2-Play den neuen Messias. Diese Firmen kann man einfach nicht verstehen.

Und warum ich kein Free-2-Play mag. Neben der Tatsache, dass dann vermutlich alles auf online getrimmt wird, man keine Verpackung mehr bekommt, ist der größte Mangel daran, dass wenn so ein Spiel nicht läuft, es sehr schnell einfach abgedreht werden kann.

Hier ein Beispiel: Klick
Dieser Shooter wurde erst Ende Januar 2012 veröffentlicht und jetzt nach 8 Monaten werden schon wieder die Server heruntergefahren und er ist nicht mehr spielbar.

Wenn ich ein Spiel wirklich liebe, dann möchte ich das auch in 5 oder 10 Jahren nochmal spielen können. Und mit dem System sehe ich da schwarz.


----------



## Meckermann (23. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich nehme da mal Blizzard und sein "Wow" als Beispiel. Es ist KEIN F2P, sondern ein normales, im Laden (oder online) zu kaufendes MP-Spiel, und das "veraltete" Geschäftsmodell von denen läuft bis heute ungebrochen erfolgreich, auch dank ganz normaler Add-Ons, die ebenfalls im Laden zu kaufen sind.


 
WoW mit seinem Item-Shop und seinen kostenpflichtigen Accountdiensten, ist ein F2P-Spiel, das man kaufen muss und das zusätzlich Abogebühren kostet. Man zahlt also gleich drei mal.


----------



## JerrY1992 (23. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> also ich würd auch gerne wissen woher die industrie immer diese zahlen nimmt, mir fällt jedenfalls keine verlässliche methode ien um die raubkopie rate zu ermitteln. liebe pcg, die ihr ein draht zu entwicklern wie zb. crytek habt (welche ja auch gerne mit konkreten zahlen um sich werfen), könnte ihr nichtmal nachfragen wo diese zahlen herkommen und wie sie berechnet werden, oder sind solche investigativen fragen unerwünscht?
> 
> jedenfalls sehe ich diese "meldung" auch nur als rechtfertigung an um in zukunft auf f2p zu setzen weil sie wissen das viele spiele dieses konzept nicht mögen aber es mehr gewinn bietet, also schnell mal wieder auf die raubkopierer trommel gehämmert wie es inzwischen seit jahren getan wird wenn man den spieler wieder den neusten marketing streich aufzwingen will.


 
genau so sehe ich das auch! Es gibt eine Menge gute PC Spiele die sich gut verkaufen (SC2, Diablo 3, Battlefield 3) und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es 90% sind das ist absoluter schwachsinn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> WoW mit seinem Item-Shop und seinen kostenpflichtigen Accountdiensten, ist ein F2P-Spiel, das man kaufen muss und das zusätzlich Abogebühren kostet. Man zahlt also gleich drei mal.


 Wenn es F2P wäre, warum muss man dann Wow erst gegen Cash erstehen ?!


----------



## Sp3iky (23. August 2012)

Das bei Ubisoft 90% Raubkopierer-Rate herrscht, kann ich sogar nachvollziehen, wenn ich da zum Beispiel an Anno 2070 zurückdenke. Man kauft sich ein Spiel für 50+€ und ist dann dank Ubilauncher und Serverproblemen der Depp, weil man nicht alle Features nutzen kann, die am Onlinezwang festgemacht sind (und dann natürlich auch nicht die Savegames weiterspielen kann).
Der Raubkopierer kann unabhängig von Serververfügbarkeiten spielen und hat zudem alle Features und DLCs mit dabei.

Man könnte fast meinen, diese Art von Kopierschutz ist Absicht um die eigene Meinung zu unterstützen, dass herkömmliche PC-Spiele nichts mehr bringen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den Kopierschutz ganz weglassen. Geknackt wird er ja anscheinend sowieso, sogar bei solchen Fällen wie Anno. Das Geld, was man dann für Lizenz und Support der genervten Spieler spart, kann man auf den Preis umlegen und das Spiel für 20-30€ anbieten. Ich sage voraus, dass die Raubkopiererrate sinken und der Gesamtgewinn steigen wird. Leider traut sich das kein großes Studio.


----------



## hw1972 (23. August 2012)

Wieso, Pc Games? Wieso gebt ihr solchen Typen eine Plattform damit sie ihren unbelegten Blödsinn verbreiten können, immer und immer wieder? Denn nichts anderes ist eine unbelegte Behauptung solcherart. Das ist eigentlich schon ziemlich unverschämt.


----------



## Paraciel (23. August 2012)

Das mit den 90% ist natürlich Quatsch. Wie Marauder schon erwähnte sind illegale Downloades nicht automatisch verlorene Käufe. Aber solche Michmädchenrechnungen kennt man ja schon seit Jahren von der Musik- und Filmbranche. Seit Jahren wird dort über Piraten gejammert und gestöhnt, trotzdem werden mit den jeweiligen Produkten immer wieder große Umsätze erzielt und die Branchen sind entgegen ihren Aussagen weit vom finanziellen Ruin entfernt.

@f2p: Ich spiele selbst ganz gern ein paar solcher Titel (ja, steinigt mich  ), vor allem Smite, Tribes und DOTA 2. Bei Multiplayer-Titeln finde ich das Modell sogar ganz nett wenns nicht grade pay2win ist. Allerdings erinnert mich dieser f2p-Hype an den der MMOs nach WoW, wo alle Publisher und Entwickler sich auf diesen neuen Markt stürtzten und genau den selben Ausgang sehe ich für f2p hervor: Alle springen auf den Zug, viele fallen herunter und am Ende werden einige Riesen wie LoL weiterhin dominieren.


----------



## l00ser2 (23. August 2012)

Nein, is schon richtig so.SOWAS kommt von der ganzen klauerei und wenn jemand dafür heruntergemacht werden soll , dann richtet eure Aggros gegen die Diebe.


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2012)

hw1972 schrieb:


> Wieso, Pc Games? Wieso gebt ihr solchen Typen eine Plattform damit sie ihren unbelegten Blödsinn verbreiten können, immer und immer wieder? Denn nichts anderes ist eine unbelegte Behauptung solcherart. Das ist eigentlich schon ziemlich unverschämt.


 
In Anbetracht dessen wie viele Kommentare es hier schon gibt: Weil die Leute es lesen wollen!
Außerdem sollte man auch bedenken das solche Themen nicht verschwinden, wenn man die Vogelstraussmethode anwendet


----------



## kidou1304 (23. August 2012)

"Außerdem wäre diese Art von Games billiger in der Produktion,...." muss man noch mehr sagen?  Guckt euch doch die f2p titel alle an. Die wenigsten haben die qualität von vollwertigen games. Wenn die branche iwann hauptsächlich nur noch f2p Titel produziert..dann heisst es wol bb Gaming... Aber es könnte ja auch passieren das dann der Konkurrenzdruck so groß is oder die Einnahmen ganz gut, das wieder mehr in bessere f2p titel investiert wird.  Naja alles in allem ne miese entwicklung. Es gibt zwar supi Maßnahmen um raubkopien zu unterbinden, bzw. deren nutzung, aber die dämliche gamergesellschaft streubt sich zum Großteil gegen eigentlich minimale, kaum merkbare einschränkungen. Solln se mal sehn wohin ihre idiotie sie bringt.


----------



## Joerg2 (23. August 2012)

Wenn er sich da so sicher ist, darf er das auf der gamescom gezeigte Assassins Creed gerne gratis zum Download anbieten


----------



## DerBloP (23. August 2012)

BLup Blup blup....


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. August 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> WoW mit seinem Item-Shop und seinen kostenpflichtigen Accountdiensten, ist ein F2P-Spiel, das man kaufen muss und das zusätzlich Abogebühren kostet. Man zahlt also gleich drei mal.


 
So einen Schwachsinn habe ich seit Wochen nicht mehr gelesen...  WoW ist mit Sicherheit KEIN Free2Play-Titel. 
Free2Play heißt: Der Titel kann sich kostenlos runtergeladen werden und für zusätzliche Inhalte (Items, Features, Erweiterungen) wird zur Kasse gebeten. Man kann den Titel im Prinzip frei und kostenlos nutzen. Nur ist es oft so, dass, um weiter zu kommen, Geld investieren muss, ob für Features (Verwendung des Ingame-Auktionhauses oder so) oder für Items. Punkt. Aus. Das ist alles.

Zumal die Inhalte im WoW-Itemshop absolut rein optionaler Natur sind. Da kauft man sich keine Items oder so. Da kauft man sich Mounts und Haustiere, nichts weiter Und eben die Addons.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So einen Schwachsinn habe ich seit Wochen nicht mehr gelesen...  WoW ist mit Sicherheit KEIN Free2Play-Titel.
> Free2Play heißt: Der Titel kann sich kostenlos runtergeladen werden und für zusätzliche Inhalte (Items, Features, Erweiterungen) wird zur Kasse gebeten. Man kann den Titel im Prinzip frei und kostenlos nutzen. Nur ist es oft so, dass, um weiter zu kommen, Geld investieren muss, ob für Features (Verwendung des Ingame-Auktionhauses oder so) oder für Items. Punkt. Aus. Das ist alles.


 Man kann mittlerweile WoW kostenlos herunterladen und bis zu Stufe 20 auch ohne zu bezahlen spielen. Gut, die Erweiterungen sind nicht dabei und es fehlt die Möglichkeit es durch einem immensen Zeitaufwand ohne zu bezahlen dann diese trotzdem zu spielen.

Die Mautstation() kommt einem halt im Grunde nur früher entgegen als bei Free2Play Spielen.  Zumindest mir wäre die Zeit für stundenlanges, stupides grinden viel zu schade, deshalb macht es für mich auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Paraciel (23. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Free2Play heißt: Der Titel kann sich kostenlos runtergeladen werden und für zusätzliche Inhalte (Items, Features, Erweiterungen) wird zur Kasse gebeten. Man kann den Titel im Prinzip frei und kostenlos nutzen. Nur ist es oft so, dass, um weiter zu kommen, Geld investieren muss, ob für Features (Verwendung des Ingame-Auktionhauses oder so) oder für Items. Punkt. Aus. Das ist alles.



Yupp. Zumal gute f2p meist nicht pay2win sind, wie z.B. Dota 2 oder End of Nations. Dort zahlt man dann nur für Customization oder Komfortfunktionen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Man kann mittlerweile WoW kostenlos herunterladen und bis zu Stufe 20 auch ohne zu bezahlen spielen. Gut, die Erweiterungen sind nicht dabei und es fehlt die Möglichkeit es durch einem immensen Zeitaufwand ohne zu bezahlen dann diese trotzdem zu spielen.
> 
> Die Mautstation() kommt einem halt im Grunde nur früher entgegen als bei Free2Play Spielen.  Zumindest mir wäre die Zeit für stundenlanges, stupides grinden viel zu schade, deshalb macht es für mich auch keinen Unterschied.


 
Das ist aber nur eine Testversion, die durch einen vollwertigen Account erweitert werden kann. Vergleichbar mit einer Demo. 
Ähnliches gibt es auch für SC2. Man kann so und so lange spielen, im Multiplayer wie auch im SP.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur eine Testversion, die durch einen vollwertigen Account erweitert werden kann. Vergleichbar mit einer Demo.
> Ähnliches gibt es auch für SC2. Man kann so und so lange spielen, im Multiplayer wie auch im SP.


 Es ist definitiv mehr als eine Demo. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere könnte man damit theoretisch WoW ohne AddOns komplett durchspielen. Was ebenfalls eine Gemeinsamkeit mit so manchen Free2Play Titeln hat, theoretisch könnte man z. B. Drakensang Online durchspielen. In diesem kam dann ein Bossgegner auf mich zu, ein Schlag=Tot, und ich war für dieses Gebiet schon relativ weit in der Stufe.

Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass dieser Gegner aber dafür hervorragend animiert war. 

Ich glaube da fehlt dann einfach die nötige Ausrüstung, was bei WoW halt die Möglichkeit zum weiteren Stufenaufstieg ist der fehlt. Es ist aber im Grunde die gleiche Mechanik, Spieler kommt praktisch ohne Geld auszugeben nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## DerBloP (23. August 2012)

Noch mehr Blubbels^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv mehr als eine Demo. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere könnte man damit theoretisch WoW ohne AddOns komplett durchspielen. Was ebenfalls eine Gemeinsamkeit mit so manchen Free2Play Titeln hat, theoretisch könnte man z. B. Drakensang Online durchspielen. In diesem kam dann ein Bossgegner auf mich zu, ein Schlag=Tot, und ich war für dieses Gebiet schon relativ weit in der Stufe.
> 
> Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass dieser Gegner aber dafür hervorragend animiert war.
> 
> Ich glaube da fehlt dann einfach die nötige Ausrüstung, was bei WoW halt die Möglichkeit zum weiteren Stufenaufstieg ist der fehlt. Es ist aber im Grunde die gleiche Mechanik, Spieler kommt praktisch ohne Geld auszugeben nicht mehr weiter.


 
Jetzt verkommt diese Diskussion zur Haarspalterei, entschuldige. Ich erkläre dir mal ganz knapp den Unterschied zwischen Free2play und einer Testversion anhand von zwei Beispielen: 

Free2Play: In Herr der Ringe: Online kann man, ohne Geld zu investieren, bis zur Höchststufe leveln und den Großteil der Gebiete somit erforschen und abquesten. Bezahlen tut man für Items, Mounts, Ingamefeatures und Erweiterungen. Man kann handeln, das Auktionshaus benutzen und Post versenden.
Testversion: Mit dem WoW Testaccount kann man bis Stufe 20, was ausreichen sollte, um sich ein ungefähres Bild über die MEchanik des Spiels zu machen, spielen, kein AH nutzen und auch keine Post versenden. Man kann auch nicht mit Spielern handeln. Erweitert wird der Account durch einmalige Aktivierung und durch die bekannten monatlichen Gebühren. 

WoW ist *kein* Free2Play-Titel. Punkt. Aus. Das ist ein Fakt. Und darum ging es eben.


----------



## ix (23. August 2012)

Cool, ich freue mich schon auf die vielen Gratis Spiele.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Testversion: Mit dem WoW Testaccount kann man bis Stufe 20, was ausreichen sollte, um sich ein ungefähres Bild über die MEchanik des Spiels zu machen, spielen, kein AH nutzen und auch keine Post versenden. Man kann auch nicht mit Spielern handeln. Erweitert wird der Account durch einmalige Aktivierung und durch die bekannten monatlichen Gebühren.
> 
> WoW ist *kein* Free2Play-Titel. Punkt. Aus. Das ist ein Fakt. Und darum ging es eben.


 Nix aus.  Wenn Herr der Ringe Online das einzige Free2Play Spiel wäre, okay. Ich nehme mal das von dir zitierte und streiche mal den Unterschied zu AION heraus.
Mit dem WoW Testaccount kann man bis Stufe 20, was ausreichen sollte, um  sich ein ungefähres Bild über die MEchanik des Spiels zu machen,  spielen, kein AH nutzen und auch keine Post versenden. Man kann auch  nicht mit Spielern handeln. Erweitert wird der Account durch einmalige  Aktivierung und durch die bekannten monatlichen Gebühren. 

Und es ist keine Haarspalterei dein ursprüngliches Argument bezüglich F2P Spielen war eben viel allgemeiner und dadurch schlicht falsch. Und für mich ist es die gleiche Sauce, auch wenn der Weg der Bezahlung eine andere ist oder sich in nicht relevanten Nuancen unterscheidet.

Blzzard hofft das man weit genug spielt um nicht weiter kommen zu können, exakt die Mechanik welches bei Free2Play essentiell ist und greift.


----------



## Mendos (23. August 2012)

Hmm. Eigentlich kann man dazu nur eines sagen:
"Fuck that loser!"


----------



## chehrli (23. August 2012)

Free 2 Play: Ja
Pay 2 Win : Nein

Es gibt übrigens auch Free2Play Spiele die als solche deklariert sind die Contentbegrenzungen haben. Everquest 2 und D&D Online sind 2 mir bekannte.
Da verschwimmt die Grenze zwischen "Demo" und "F2P" ein wenig.

Zurück zum Topic, ich persönlich bezahle lieber jeden Monat meinen Account als, dass ich für jedes noch so kleine Fitzelchen Content und Items Geld bezahle. Ist bei mir eine Grundeinstellung und ein paar Selbsttests haben bei mir gezeigt, dass man recht schnell weit über den Preis eines "normalen" Accounts hinausbezahlt.

Bei grösseren Beträgen in F2P Spielen hat man zwar die Items "für immer" (Beispiel Premium Panzer in World of Tanks) aber es ist fraglich ob man das Spiel dann solange spielt bis man quasi sein Geld wieder "raus hat".

Vielleicht liegts auch an der Bequemlichkeit aber ich habe einfach gerne ne regelmässige kleine Ausgabe bzw. bezahle für ein Jahr und bin sorgenfrei und habe Zugriff auf allen Content.

Das andere Problem ist, dass gerade "schlechtere" Spiele doch recht häufig zu "Pay2Win" Methoden greifen. Entweder ist das Spiel selber so "zäh" (Levelgeschwindigkeit, Droprate etc), dass man entweder aufhört oder sich eben doch was kauft, oder was ganz schlimm ist, dass zahlende Spieler einen Vorteil im direkten Vergleich (-> PvP) haben. Für mich persönlich ein absolutes no-go.

Ich finde, dass League of Legends ein gutes Beispiel ist für Free2Play das anscheinend Gewinn abwirft, fair ist und eben doch ab und an den Anreiz bringt sich für kleine Beträge (<10 €) sich 2-3 neue Helden zu kaufen.
Man kann das ganze Spiel jedoch auch völlig gratis Spielen, einziger Nachteil es dauert eine Weile bis man alle Helden hat, brauche ich persönlich aber nicht, da ich meine Lieblingshelden schon hab. Dazu kommt noch, dass man durch die Rotation der F2P Helden irgendwann sowieso alle gespielt hat und somit weiss welche man sich von seinem Ingamegeld holt 

Edit:
Zwar wurde schon häufiger erwähnt, dass die F2P Spiele, damit meine ich die die als solche entwickelt werden und nicht nachträglich wechseln, immer besser werden aber irgendwie spiele ich wohl die falschen Spiele. Die "reinen" F2P MMORPGs zum Beispiel spielen sich für mich einfach wie 0815 "Asia Grinder". Es gibt zwar immer wieder ein paar Perlen die herausstechen aber wenn man sich wirklich mal umschaut und die Spiele auch antestet (nicht nur die die hier auf PC Games stehen, weil die sind meistens "gut" da sie überhaupt auffallen) fällt einem auf wieviele "Ladenhüter" es doch gibt.

Um noch ein wenig allgemeiner Dampf abzulassen, mir persönlich gefällt nicht in welche Richtung sich die Qualität der Spiele bewegt, im Grossen und Ganzen scheinen die Spiele immer kürzer, immer einfacher und immer "schlechter" zu werden. Es gibt hier jedoch logischerweise Ausnahmen und ein guter Teil davon kommt aus dem Indiesektor wo anscheinend noch "mit Liebe" designed wird und nicht mit Dollarzeichen in den Augen.


----------



## ix (23. August 2012)

Ich möchte noch begründen wieso ich mich freue auf die Free2Play Spiele:

Da schon Demos sehr selten sind, kann man dann immerhin das echte Spiel weit genug anzocken um zu realisieren wie schlecht, flach und mainstreammässig es geworden ist. Man wird die Lust schon während dem Beginn des Spiels verlieren. Während sich bisher die meisten Spieler ihre Fehleinkäufe schöngeredet haben, aber lediglich der Vollständigkeit die Games noch durchgezockt haben (damit das Geld nicht ganz zum Fenster rausgeworfen war), müssen sie sich mit den künftigen Free2Play Games nix mehr scheissen. Diese Games werden einfach liegenlassen und nie mehr angerührt.

Theoretisch könnte es sich dadurch inhaltlich und gameplaymässig wieder zum Besseren entwickeln, weil die 0815 Games, von denen der Markt heute dominiert wird, einfach nicht mehr ziehen werden, d.h. die Entwickler und Publisher müssen wieder auf Qualität achten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und es ist keine Haarspalterei dein ursprüngliches Argument bezüglich F2P Spielen war eben viel allgemeiner und dadurch schlicht falsch. Und für mich ist es die gleiche Sauce, auch wenn der Weg der Bezahlung eine andere ist oder sich in nicht relevanten Nuancen unterscheidet.
> 
> Blzzard hofft das man weit genug spielt um nicht weiter kommen zu können, exakt die Mechanik welches bei Free2Play essentiell ist und greift.


 
Was sind dann bitteschön Demos? Das selbe könnte man ja auch auf Demos übertragen. In einer Demo spielt man einen bestimmten Abschnitt eines Spiels, vielleicht auch zwei Abschnitte. Man kommt ab einem bestimmten Punkt logischerweise natürlich nicht weiter und wenn einem das Spiel zusagt, kauft man es sich. Sprich, man bezahlt dafür. Genauso wie für Free2Play-Titel oder eben Testaccounts für WoW. 

Wenn es für dich die gleiche Soße ist, muss das nicht automatisch richtig sein.  WoW ist kein Free2play-Titel und gut ist. Einen Free2Play-Titel kauft man sich nicht boxed in einem Laden.


----------



## Sirius89 (23. August 2012)

Der Typ hat doch keine Ahnung was er redet.90%,am Poppes.Lächerlich.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. August 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was sind dann bitteschön Demos? Das selbe könnte man ja auch auf Demos übertragen. In einer Demo spielt man einen bestimmten Abschnitt eines Spiels, vielleicht auch zwei Abschnitte. Man kommt ab einem bestimmten Punkt logischerweise natürlich nicht weiter und wenn einem das Spiel zusagt, kauft man es sich. Sprich, man bezahlt dafür. Genauso wie für Free2Play-Titel oder eben Testaccounts für WoW.
> 
> Wenn es für dich die gleiche Soße ist, muss das nicht automatisch richtig sein.  WoW ist kein Free2play-Titel und gut ist. Einen Free2Play-Titel kauft man sich nicht boxed in einem Laden.


 Als ich diese Starter Edition von WoW heruntergeladen hatte, kam mir schon das Fenster entgegen, schalten sie ihr Spiel auf dies und jenes.
Darauf beziehe ich mich, nicht auf die Retail Variante, dass habe ich aber von Anfang an geschrieben. 

Die Demo geht zu Ende, diese Starter Edition aber nicht. Und es ist auch nicht so, dass nur ich das so sehe.
World of Warcraft free-to-play to Level 20


----------



## StarChild68 (23. August 2012)

Knaller sollen sie mal gescheite Spiele machen! Guck sich mal einer nur z.B Silent Hunter 4 an! omg

Wenn 90% nicht kaufen, hätte er wohl nix mehr zu beissen!


----------



## DerBloP (23. August 2012)

Spielt mal alle F2P ....ist schon gut....alles wird besser...alles ist gut.....alles wird besser...


----------



## Kratos333 (24. August 2012)

Er meint mit den "90%" natürlich andere Länder ausser Nordamerika und Europa. Weltweit wird auf dem PC sehr sehr viel raubkopiert. In Russland wird fast aussschliesslich raubkopiert.
In diesen Länder wird kaum Konsole gespielt weil es zu teuer ist. Ihr müsst nicht immer so klein denken. Wir Deutschen sind nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde.


Free2play heist es heute noch - aber eigentlich ist damit gemeint: Man lässt die Leute eine art "demo" spielen und dann verkaufen sie jeden "Akt" eines Spieles seperat. Wenn ein Spiel 10 Akte hat - erster Akt ist umsonst - danach zahlt man pro Akt als beispiel 5€~. Hoffe ihr wisst auf was ich hinaus will.
So werden Firmen mehr umsatz generieren weil sie die Preise viel besser im überblick haben und sogar den derzeiten Ladenpreis auch ohne weiteres steigern können. Sowie generieren sie allgemein mehr umsatz weil der Preis von Spielen dann nicht so schnell fällt und die Firma selbst das ganze kontrollieren können. Was meint ihr warum jede Firma einen Store wie Uplay,Origin,Blizzard Store und Co aufbaut? Dazu kann man die "Raubkopie" Rate viel besser kontrollieren.

Das mit den DLCs war erst der anfang! 

"Alan Wake 2" soll ja auch so ähnlich werden. Remedy plant das man auch jeden Akt einzeln kaufen muss.
Ich hab das schon vor Jahren gesagt das das die Zukunft sein wird. Das ganze hat vor aber natürlich auch nachteile


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Er meint mit den "90%" natürlich andere Länder ausser Nordamerika und Europa. Weltweit wird auf dem PC sehr sehr viel raubkopiert. In Russland wird fast aussschliesslich raubkopiert.
> In diesen Länder wird kaum Konsole gespielt weil es zu teuer ist. Ihr müsst nicht immer so klein denken. Wir Deutschen sind nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde.
> 
> 
> ...


Was du oben beschreibst gleicht mehr dem Episoden-Format im Stile von "Sam & Max", "The Walking Dead" und Co.
Diese Verkaufsform befürworte ich da sogar viel mehr als diesen F2P-Quatsch. Weil jede Episode ist ja an sich vollständig (und keine Demo), da wird nichts Entscheidendes ausgelassen, nur um den Spieler für "Feature A, B oder C" nochmal zur Kasse zu bitten.

Bis jetzt war dieser Weg hauptsächlich bei Adventures sehr erfolgreich. Und bei Action-Adventures a la "Alan Wake", wo das Spiel auch in einzelne Kapitel aufgebaut ist... Klar, das würde auch funktionieren, denke ich.


----------



## Meckermann (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn es F2P wäre, warum muss man dann Wow erst gegen Cash erstehen ?!


 
Das ist genau die richtige Frage, Herr Kollege. Man kann sie auch herumdrehen: Wenn ich WoW gegen Cash erstehen muss, warum gibts dann trotzdem noch den F2P-typischen Itemshop?


----------



## ING (24. August 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Er meint mit den "90%" natürlich andere Länder ausser Nordamerika und Europa. Weltweit wird auf dem PC sehr sehr viel raubkopiert. In Russland wird fast aussschliesslich raubkopiert.
> In diesen Länder wird kaum Konsole gespielt weil es zu teuer ist. Ihr müsst nicht immer so klein denken. Wir Deutschen sind nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde.


das geht aus dem text nirgends hervor, was er "meint" und was er "sagt" sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe und wenn er sagt das 95% aller pc spiele raubkopiert werden muss man davon ausgehen das er die gesamte welt meint oder kannst du gedanken lesen?

und wenn er nur russland etc. meint wäre es sogar noch schlimmer nur aufgrund dieser schwachen hochriskanten märkten auch dem rest der welt f2p aufzuzwingen anstatt nur diesen ländern. f2p ist auf dem pc einfach rentabler...


----------

